# low iodine diet question!



## sophie.j (Sep 1, 2012)

well i find out on thursday if i have to get RAI, so ive been doing a little research into it and i've discovered that most people are asked to go on a low/no iodine diet for about 2 weeks prior to the treatment.
i've had a look at the things you're not supposed to eat, and beans is one of them. being a vegetarian i rely on beans to get a lot of my protein  any other veggies out there who've had RAI and can give me some diet tips?!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sophie.j said:


> well i find out on thursday if i have to get RAI, so ive been doing a little research into it and i've discovered that most people are asked to go on a low/no iodine diet for about 2 weeks prior to the treatment.
> i've had a look at the things you're not supposed to eat, and beans is one of them. being a vegetarian i rely on beans to get a lot of my protein  any other veggies out there who've had RAI and can give me some diet tips?!


You should get some replies after the weekend. It is kind of slow around here today!

This may be difficult for you. Yikes!


----------



## MJRusso (May 25, 2012)

Livestrong has an article about how to go about mixing protein powder in with oatmeal (you can add fruit and maple syrup too).


----------



## sa103 (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been on the Low Iodine Diet myself and noticed only some beans were not allowed. I had lentil beans the other day as I did not see them on the list of beans to stay away from. The list I'm referring to is from thyca.org's website where you can download the free LID Cookbook (page 9, left hand column, under "Not allowed foods" lists which beans to avoid-4th from the bottom in this section). I hope this helps!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sa103 said:


> I've been on the Low Iodine Diet myself and noticed only some beans were not allowed. I had lentil beans the other day as I did not see them on the list of beans to stay away from. The list I'm referring to is from thyca.org's website where you can download the free LID Cookbook (page 9, left hand column, under "Not allowed foods" lists which beans to avoid-4th from the bottom in this section). I hope this helps!


I love Lentils; we are having some tomorrow. Yum!! They are soaking now.


----------

